# I want to stop using Proactiv



## lainey (Nov 4, 2006)

Proactiv is SO harsh on my skin, but in the summer, I tried not using it for 2 weeks since I ran out and I started breaking out like MAD!! In an urgency, I called my boyfriend frantically and he went to pick up a bottle of cleanser.

In three days I started clearing up.

So my face seems to need it -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I'm 21, I'd like to use something else...any suggestions? Anyone who used to use Proactiv (and it worked for them) and moved onto something else?

Proactiv is the ONLY thing that has ever worked on me, but I find it drying my skin out at times


----------



## chic_chica (Nov 4, 2006)

u can probably only use the repairing lotion once a day.

Also the face wash to...that scrub may be a bit harsh.

U can use some other face wash that is oilfree and non-comedogenic. I think ponds is a good cheap brand.


----------



## lainey (Nov 4, 2006)

i stopped using the toner and repairing lotion since they were too harash on my skin


----------



## Harlot (Nov 4, 2006)

Thats the problem with ProActiv. Its like that contact you never really read but signed anyways. What Ive noticed is that when you dont use it your skin will break out and in most cases even if you wash your skin with something else. Im sorry I cant really help you but some of my friends are going through the same thing and they have yet to truly clear up. Good luck!


----------



## bluebird26 (Nov 4, 2006)

I used on and off, I never had any problem with it, I'm just missing my toner, right now. May be you should try salicic acid instead


----------



## SimplyElegant (Nov 4, 2006)

Maybe you should try mixing the proactiv with another cleanser and then just start using less and less of the proactiv in the mix or keep on using it mixed if that works for you. I do that with cream cleansers sometimes and find that it's okay.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 4, 2006)

Proactiv was way too harsh for my skin. I've been using the Clinical Basic Skin Care line and it's really helped clear me up and keep me clear with no irritation or dryness. I'm allergic to BP but Sharon is working with me to build up a tolerance but I really haven't needed it since the blemish blaster is working well as a spot treatment and I haven't had a single cyst in months.


----------



## Mouna (Nov 4, 2006)

i used proactiv before didnt like it at all it felt like its drying out my skin something badd and serve andd it caues me to get clogged pores i dont no how but yeaah anyway try looking at dermalogica skincare or md forte or md formulation they r good and heeey get epidermx microdermbrasion and use it as scrub twice a week.. In the end its up to you butt dont use a cleanser that has benz perioxide (excuse my spelling) because its badd because your already using the treatment step 3 and it contains benz perioxide its plenty 2.5% of that ingredient is plenty belive me


----------



## goddess13 (Nov 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lainey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Proactiv is SO harsh on my skin, but in the summer, I tried not using it for 2 weeks since I ran out and I started breaking out like MAD!! In an urgency, I called my boyfriend frantically and he went to pick up a bottle of cleanser.
In three days I started clearing up.

So my face seems to need it -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I'm 21, I'd like to use something else...any suggestions? Anyone who used to use Proactiv (and it worked for them) and moved onto something else?

Proactiv is the ONLY thing that has ever worked on me, but I find it drying my skin out at times

Unless you just use a BP cream on areas that need it?


----------



## Mouna (Nov 4, 2006)

yeh i agree with goddesss use the ingredent on the affected area get benzac or clean and clear its the red one its good i use to use it ages ago Its cheaper and less drying


----------



## goddess13 (Nov 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Mouna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif clean and clear its the red one its good i use to use it ages ago Its cheaper and less drying



That's Clearasil that make a BP acne treatment in a red tube, not Clean and Clear


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 4, 2006)

Sorry, I'm of no help, but you're getting lots of great recs!


----------



## anjaleesingh (Nov 4, 2006)

Hi,

I used Proactiv for around 1 year, but it was drying my skin...and was really harsh on my skin so I decided to stop using and at first it was really bad because I broke out but I waited patietly and used Philosophy Purity cleanser (Very Good an Natural) and I use Myrtle Leaf Lotion and Toner for Oily skin( VERY VERY Good and NO CHEMICALS) . Now I rarely get pimples...few here and there but that is completely acceptable to me.

Handcrafted Lotions, Essential Oils and All Natural Skincare Products - MyrtleLeaf.com

Let me know if this is useful to u.

Anjali


----------



## Kimmers86 (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm using proactiv right now...and I, too, want to stop. Not only does it seem to dry me out and only work half the time, but I'm sick of paying $50 for it!!! 

Anjali had some good info....I'm going to try out Kiss My Face (all natural organic stuff) to see if that helps. I've heard good things. They're at Kiss My Face My friend sent me some and it's great....they're also not too expensive!


----------



## girl_geek (Nov 4, 2006)

I haven't used Proactiv, but unless I'm mistaken, doesn't have the same active ingredients as many drugstore products (benzoyl peroxide, salicylic acid, etc.) but in higher concentrations? Perhaps you can find some products that have the same ingredients but in lower doses. I know that benzoyl peroxide (bp) especially can be harsh in higher doses. Many drugstore spot-treatment creams have 10% bp and that dried out even my super-oily skin! However, I do love Neutrogenia On-The-Spot Treatment -- it has only 2.5% bp (which is supposedly just as effective as 10% but less drying), and it does a great job of keeping my acne away without drying out my skin! I use it all over my face once a night as a preventative treatment, not just a spot-treatment.

I have a lot more information about acne in my notepad if you're interested -- there's a lot you can do to help prevent acne besides just using medicines!


----------



## abmsandra (Nov 4, 2006)

I used proactiv for a few months as well....worked well for me but after the 2nd month, didn't help at all except dry my face out BAD! So I had to stop using it. I switched to melaleuca soaps (all natural ingredients)

...it's awesome! I still break out once in a while, but not near as bad as it was. You're dryness may also be linked with the change in weather....???


----------



## makeupchicky (Nov 5, 2006)

hi there lainey - i've used proactiv on and off for a few years and it was way too harsh for my skin. There was this one phase when it would make my skin red and flakey, not to mention that burning feeling all the time. after that, i switched to Rodan &amp; Fields Unblemish. It's more pricey than Proactiv but it's a lot more gentle on my skin. I have used it for 2 years and it cleared me up, but I ocasionally still get the breakouts. I am not sure if it's the best thing but I'm afraid of switching because I don't want to breakout like crazy again. Hope this helps.


----------



## chic_chica (Nov 5, 2006)

I used proactiv for years..like about 3 or 4 and recently i stopped. I have been using Noxema face wash, ponds gel toner, and olay regenerist moisturizer. I didnt break out after i stopped using the proactiv.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Nov 5, 2006)

I used Proactiv and it's like my skin would go into phases where it would be totally clear then I would break out for a month straight. It didn't help me that much. Are you looking for something more affordable? Well, I'm still trying to find my HG products, but I like Neutrogena and Dove. You'll need mainly a good cleanser and a spot treatment, and a moisturizer if needed. Toners and all that are optional but I like using toners occasionally on my oily, acne prone skin.


----------



## Leony (Nov 5, 2006)

I heard about skin being addicted to proactive once you start using it.

I don't really have any recommendation, but I hope you'll find your new regimen!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Nov 6, 2006)

_did you use it everyday? I use it everyother day and then the other days i use Queen Helene Oatmeal n Honey scrub, Grape seed peel, and mint maks. Then put on witch hazel and baby magic._


----------



## KimC2005 (Nov 7, 2006)

I used Proactiv last year for about 9 months! I quit using it because I got sick of paying $50 every few months! Towards the end before I quit using it, it seemed to stop working. After I totally quit using, I broke out like CRAZY! My face is still not back to where it was before and it is very discouraging! ProActiv doesn't have a higher amount of BP. I think the amount is smaller than 10%.


----------



## geebers (Nov 7, 2006)

I saw something on NBC where they had three women use three different products and one of the best products (if you use it for 4 weeks and dont give up) is Oxy pads. Apparently it works as well as the really expensive treatments. They also compared it with Proactive and the dermatologist said you can use Oxy pads to get the same effect because it has Benzoyl Peroxide .


----------



## shesBANG (Nov 7, 2006)

I have used, and still use proactive. My skin is soooo dry to start with. I think it's some genetic...thing. lol...anyway, I actually find that the harsh chemicals help clear away the dead peeling skin i always seem to have. And as long as I follow it up with some major facial lotion my skin stays clean and clear. I also used this lotion you put on your face, then wipe off from Merle Norman of all places. It's the only thing I get from there.

Also, have you ever considered going to the dermitologist? They have quiet a few opitions that may be even better. Like this new drug Acutane. It's got some harsh side effects, but you only take it for six months, then BAM...you're done. They also require you to take BC, bad birth defects. My friend is on it, and it's done wonders for her face. She's almost through with it. Her skin has been so dry, but once she's done...it'll return to normal, just w/o the acne.


----------



## Momo (Dec 10, 2006)

I used proactive for a looong time, mostly through middle school and early high school. It really started to be too harsh for my skin once I got older and actually caused me to break out more and more. My acne wasn't so bad, and once I stopped I did break out bad, but it cleared up fast. My new regimen takes care of my skin in a much less harsh way, with less breakouts than I had with proactiv. I think it is really bad for oily skin types like mine because everything in proactiv's line has really drying properties. Also, I easily get dark hyperpigmentation spots from pimples and the daily exfoliation and toner seemed to be actually irritating them and making the spots darker.


----------



## prettynikki (Dec 12, 2006)

when i stoped using proactiv my face broke out... but after about 2 weeks my skin was great the only thing from proactiv that i use is the mask.


----------



## LVA (Dec 12, 2006)

ProActiv never worked for me. I don't have any other suggestion, but if it works for u, maybe u should stick to it and just use a good moisturizer if it gets too drying


----------



## laurenbusta (Jan 5, 2007)

i use proactiv and i only use the toner ever other day.. also don't use the refining mask, because i find when i use that my skin becomes dry and feels tight... i also use Dr. Wexlers acnostat overnight moisturizer along with the proactiv, and i've found that it helps with my acne.. so maybe u could switch to that line, which is sold at bath and Body works and is pretty affordable!! Good Luck!


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jan 7, 2007)

The refining mask is pretty good for spot treatments if you have cystic acne.


----------



## maryfitz24 (Jan 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Proactiv was way too harsh for my skin. I've been using the Clinical Basic Skin Care line and it's really helped clear me up and keep me clear with no irritation or dryness. I'm allergic to BP but Sharon is working with me to build up a tolerance but I really haven't needed it since the blemish blaster is working well as a spot treatment and I haven't had a single cyst in months. I sampled proactiv several years back and it burned my skin. I searched around for products that would work. I too use Clinical basic skin care. My skin is doing well now. I haven't had a cyst in months either. Sharron will work with you to get you the right things for your skin. I have spoken to her repeatedly about my regimen and she is always there to help. 
I use much less skin care products now and use mineral makeup. My skin isn't perfect but it is getting there. Knock on wood no more acne cysts...at least to this point. I love these products.

Good luck!


----------



## ANGEL BRANT (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Everyone,,,,great discussion.....

I think one of the first things you should look at is what is causing your breakouts or acne and treat that as well as the end result, which unfortunately is acne.

I have a lot of acne clients who have used Proactive. When they switch, they only buy one product say a cleanser. Proactive is a "system of skin care". If you are just going to pick up and stop using it, than plan to use a system from another line. My advice is either PCA or Dermalogica. Dermalogica is very comprehensive. These can also be purchased in trial size packages which amount to about 6 weeks of use. After that period, I have suggested clients return to my office for further professional treatment such as a Deep Cleansing facial.

Along those lines, acne warrants getting into see a person who is a licensed aesthetician as well. Just for the education alone. This is what these folks have gone to school for. They KNOW what can help and it takes the guess work out of skin care and corrective treatments. Call for a consultation, many aestheticians offer a free or low cost initial visit. So take advantage of this...also find someone who is versed in your type of skin. That DOES make a big difference. I would say a dermatologist but dermatologists have a way of just writing a prescription and when you are out of the medicine you have to see the doctor again. There are many reasons for Acne and many solutions. I have been in conference with many young women and men as well as those with parents who are concerned.

I saw a post with regards to cost. I would invite those of you with cost restrictions to ponder this thought.... You buy what you believe are inexpensive, products. The ingredients in the products are mass made mass marketed and not professional grade, using ingredients containing mineral oil or lanolin. These products, including many facial soaps cause a coating on your skin, this coating can irritate the skin and cause all sorts of problems. After that you are off to the dermatologist, paying for a doctors visit and subsequent prescription to clear up the irritation and ....WOW...




you are looking at well over $100.00 just for being cheap.....

Sorry if this insults anyone, that is not my intention. I don't want to sound like I am somebody's Mom..but as a Mom to four girls and an aesthetician..this is the best advice I can offer.

Dermalogica is my vote.....second is PCA and this line is to be used in communion with a professional!


----------



## ienjoymakeup (Jan 30, 2007)

I switched to Murad after using Proactiv. I used it for about two years, but it quit working for me after the first year. Murad works really well for me, and the moisturizer doesn't leave my skin super oily like the Proactiv's.


----------



## perlanga (Feb 3, 2007)

Have u tried the Murad kit? It's for the same problem.


----------



## MakeUpYourMind (Feb 3, 2007)

clean &amp; clear continuous control worked for me after I stopped using proactiv

the only time I break out now is when it's that "un-special time" of the month.

the more you do to your skin the more your going to breakout.

I think if you just use a acne face wash you might see a huge difference.

I think that's just enough acne med. Also after you wash your face use a calming moisturizer (try the aveeno brand) and only do spot treatments for major pimples.


----------



## Oh_no_not_this_ (Feb 4, 2007)

use moisturizer with the pro-activ or go to the dermatologist


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 4, 2007)

I have had a continued acne problem for a looong time and the only thing that had truly and continually worked for me...

Clinique's Acne Solution - it's awesome and does not dry me out!!

Hope you are able to find something that works for you


----------



## bbyxkt (Feb 4, 2007)

= hmm.. proactive actually doesn't work with my skin. it gives me more breakouts than i had before.


----------



## Leza1121 (Feb 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *ANGEL BRANT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi Everyone,,,,great discussion.....
I think one of the first things you should look at is what is causing your breakouts or acne and treat that as well as the end result, which unfortunately is acne.

I have a lot of acne clients who have used Proactive. When they switch, they only buy one product say a cleanser. Proactive is a "system of skin care". If you are just going to pick up and stop using it, than plan to use a system from another line. My advice is either PCA or Dermalogica. Dermalogica is very comprehensive. These can also be purchased in trial size packages which amount to about 6 weeks of use. After that period, I have suggested clients return to my office for further professional treatment such as a Deep Cleansing facial.

--snip--

Sorry if this insults anyone, that is not my intention. I don't want to sound like I am somebody's Mom..but as a Mom to four girls and an aesthetician..this is the best advice I can offer.

Dermalogica is my vote.....second is PCA and this line is to be used in communion with a professional!

Hi Angel,
Welcome to MUT. It's good to see another esty as well as a Dermalogica fan on board.

Thanks for the great post.


----------

